# IS FOIL ok to line my growbox ????



## rollingstoned77 (Mar 18, 2007)

I want to line my growbox and was thinking of using foil . i have already painted it white , but now have my self convinced i wanted mylar . The problem is i'm on a budget and was trying to cut costs . So foil was next logical substitute for mylar . Dull side out  from what everyone says . BUT does it work good? Has anyone used foil? THanx for any replies.:ccc:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 18, 2007)

If you've already painted it white, I wouldn't bother with tin foil. The white paint will reflect more light  Even better for the budget !


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 18, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> If you've already painted it white, I wouldn't bother with tin foil. The white paint will reflect more light  Even better for the budget !



Yuppers... Plus foil causes "hot spots" but if you are using an HID you get a huge hot spot from the light itself.  :farm:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 18, 2007)

NO!! It is not ok to line it w/ foil!!!!!!!!!
Foil is only 11% reflective, and creates hot spots. If you feel the need to line it than use emergency space blankets. Space blankets are only about a buck apiece and one will cover 5ft by 7ft of space. Space blankets are 93% reflective and dont consume heat like foil. Believe it or not, foil can cause a fire by pocketing heat between it and the wall it covers than concentrating it. RARE, but happens. There is NO difference between $1 space blankets and $100 mylar. Space blankets can be bought anywhere, Fredmeyers, ace hardware, even in some grocerystores. There is no special brand, any will work and all are easy to work with. duct tape is great for holding it up also. :ccc:


----------



## berserker (Mar 18, 2007)

Akso a friend of mine didnt have the cash to get mylar so we went to the dollar store and got some metallic birthday wrapping paper.worksgreat!!just another thought for you!!:aok:


----------



## BSki8950 (Mar 18, 2007)

i forget who but a very wise moderator on this site said that the foil hot spot thing was only a myth. i myself am using foil and have no "hot spots" .


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 18, 2007)

It's not that the foil creates hot spots as much as TIN FOIL is only 70 % reflective..... about the same reflective properties as a mirror.

Stick to white paint, white plastic, mylar, or something similar... foil is hard to work with, not very reflective, and just creates more heat in the room as when the tin foil is struck by light it heats up.. creating higher temps in the room .

Tin foil sucks mang... get some proper reflective material....white paint works well IMO.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Mar 18, 2007)

My other thread on " Introduce yourself " has a pic of the box i wanted to use foil in . using FLURO's so i'm not sure heat is an issue . trying to be CHEAP !:banana:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

Regular flat white paint is great. A quart of it will cover a lot of area.

Foil has pretty bad reflectivity.

Yes, hot spots are a myth in regards to foil.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 18, 2007)

I researched alot on this and remember that mylar is 93% reflective and the best choice for lining your closet.  Kilz brand flat white (MUST BE FLAT, GLOSS REDUCES REFLECTIVITY) was 85% reflective and second best choice.  Everything else was below 80%.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 18, 2007)

I've tried all 3 [foil, space blanket, and white paint]. To me, the white paint is the best and most controlable to install. That cab pic you have is similar to what I use [and I use CFL's]. It's a personal choice, but, I would stick with the white paint.

Nelson


----------



## KADE (Mar 18, 2007)

I know one thing... wrapping paper... and space blankets... are NOTHING like 2 mil mylar... 2 mil is such good quality, u can barely see light through it.. and can be easily removed and reinstalled without worrying about tearing n all that.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

you'll be alright with the foil as long as your only gonna use fluro's as there not powerful enough to cause hot spots. IMHO if your gonna grow, do it right, or you might as well consider it a waste of time. get a 100watt hps or 150 or somewhere around that range. there cheap if u get em in a ballast kit. your SERIOUSLY gonna be dissapointed with fluro's, this is from personal experiance.


^^^kade unless u get a hella good deal on it, that EDIT FOR LANGUAGE expensive, i think the last time i looked it was like 50-100 bucks a roll... i think, iam not certain, i was pretty toasted when i walked in there. i might be adding a zero lol...

i agree man, just find some white paint layin around and paint that sucker, just sayin u'd be alright with the foil though.


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2007)

Aluminum/tin foil is best left to it's respective calling...the BBQ.


----------



## KADE (Mar 19, 2007)

If you call 20 cents a square foot expensive then I guess you are right. i got a roll from a Local shop for $80 canadian taxes in. 100 feet long 4 feet wide.  So 400 square feet.

Have fun with your blankies.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

sorry guys, not used to the whole no cussing thing :| hope you dont have to edit to many....


----------



## Jerseydude (Mar 19, 2007)

I use titanium white paint as recommended in Jorge Cervantes book The Indoor Bible. It is about 93% reflective and can be bought in most art s& crafts stores. I had to mix it with water first cos it was so thick, but it works like a charm.


----------



## KADE (Mar 19, 2007)

Paint 93% reflective? If it was dont u think everyone would use it... and no one would ever use mylar?

Ur lookin at ~75% for flat white paint.

Gloss paint is a no no, it absorbs more then it reflects... (which is hard to believe really.. cuz it is shiny =) )


----------



## Hick (Mar 20, 2007)

Contributed by: DaChronicKing



> Choosing the right surface for the walls of your grow room is very important, as up to 40% of your total yield comes from the edge, and the right wall surface can increase the amount of light those plants receive by up to 30%! Artificial lighting diminishes exponentially with distance, so it is important to &#8216;contain&#8217; as much of this light as possible, and direct it accordingly. Reflective surfaces also help illuminate the lower portions of the garden, providing lower buds with light and heat energy.
> 
> To get the best results with your light and walls, it is important to get the walls as close as possible to your garden to ensure the least amount of light is wasted. As a caveat, the percentages provided are only useful as a general guideline, as they present the range of reflectivity of the particular surfaces. The high percentage presents the best possible circumstances for that material (for example a 99% reflectivity rating for mylar sheeting would be under ideal conditions - no creases, completely flat, no discoloration, etc).
> 
> ...



that said, I too, have seen 'flat white' paint reported to reflect around 93%. 
I've seen mylar reported to be 98% reflective...How accurate it was..?
Reported % may differ slightly from source to source, but the "order" remains the same. Mylar, flat white paint, ect., with aluminum foil at or near the least favorable.


----------



## noodles (Mar 20, 2007)

So im going to line everything in foil top to bottom is this ok, LoL haha    I think my painted white walls have some dirt on them too will that hurt reflectivity


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 20, 2007)

yes, give em a wash and another coat, make sure you apply evenly


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the wealth of info HICK . Much appreciated . I think i will stick with flat white paint or just spring for MYLAR . A 48" x 25' roll is only 14$ at my local grow store . My whole thought on foil was cost . My objective with the grow i'm taking on  is to only have 2 or 3 girls in a small closet and do everything on the cheap. I want to diprove the need for expensive lights , air filtration equip.  , hydro units and so forth etc..... Not that they are all not great , but for my small crop i made my own air filtration from a ceramic heater , took apart the  fan " minus the heating coil "       ( my intake at bottom of cab. ) a bathroom exhaust fan at the top for exhaust with a charcoal filter and some duct work that elimminates odor these both cost maybe $20 combined . I have (2)  dual bulb 48" T12 Fluro's , one on each side , and a 2 bulb 24" from the top on ajustable chains ,got light for free. No bulbs yet researching fo rcorrect illumination havent decided yet .This is all in a metal 2 door wardrobe closet i  have converted " very STEALTH ". The dimensions  33" wide 20" deep , 5' 6" tall . Also FREE . I have sprung on good soil and nutes FOX farms on both .I want quality smoke but on the cheap . I'm new to this though ,it will be my first grow . Journal coming SOON  . well enough rambling , THANKS AGAIN < HICK !!!!!


----------

